# Rules of cycling clubs



## Beeankey (1 Jul 2013)

I will be taking up cycling again seriously in the next month or 2.

Work recently has just not given me enough time to cycle. Used to do 3 mornings per week on my own and 2 mates and I would do a decent run on a Saturday or Sunday.

One of the mates however has moved away and another sold his bike as divorce and a broken leg left him off work for a while and cash was tight.

I have never joined a club but I really can't be bothered if they are full of folk who take it too serious and have a hierarchy of presidents, treasurers etc all playing offices. I've never been one for committees etc.

What's your experience of clubs?

Hope you can all help as it would be much appreciated


----------



## StuartG (1 Jul 2013)

Our club is one of the oldest. It has had a lot of famous cyclists, records and silverware. That's the past. Today there are about 20 active cyclists. They are of all ages - about 30% female (as is the President). No one races anymore - a few audax, do the Friday Night Rides to the Coast but mostly toddle 30 or 50 miles into the country in search of tea, cake and ale. In other words laid back relaxed riding at around 12 mph. The club strip has almost disappeared. Lycra or bags, helmet or cap - its your choice and you won't be alone.

Our neighbouring club is almost opposite in every way. Their slowest division starts at 15 mph. The one thing you won't find is an _average_ club.

You need to think what you want for a club. Then study the websites to work out the speed, distance, dress, ethos and try the best fit. Most will welcome you with open arms for a number of 'guest rides'. And if you are bit too fast or slow they are best placed to suggest an alternative. The bottom line is riding in a group adds up to 25% to speed or 50% on distance compared to what you might do alone. And they know the roads so you can sit back and absorb the knowledge ... just do it!


----------



## Chris Norton (1 Jul 2013)

Go out for a few rides, you'll soon know what the deal is. Some will have more than one ride, one serious one a bit less or "social". Once you get to know people then you may find different groups going out at the weekend. Mine is definatly more a sportive kind of club rather than racing. And plenty of Ladies which is good.


----------



## Beeankey (2 Jul 2013)

cheers guys


----------

